# Crown Maltings - Burton on Trent - June 16



## Decender (Sep 21, 2016)

I had't done any explores for what seemed like an eternity for one reason or another. So when someone told me that this place had opened up again right on my doorstep I thought it would be rude not to pop and have a mooch.

I can't find much history about this place other than it used to be part of a larger site of maltings in the area, most of which were demolished in the late 60's but a few remained. A few years ago more were demolished including an old brewery site, but this one still stands. Some of the site is inaccessable due to still being in use, and what is accessable is in a pretty sorry state. Woodern floors on the lower levels are not in the best condition in places, but the concrete floors higher up a solid enough.

It's not often I visit a place twice in close succession, but there were a few areas we couldn't get to on the first visit and I had a feeling there were ways in, but just hadn't seen them. Popped back about 2 weeks later and sure enough, found my way to quite a few new bits. Not sure whether we had just missed the massive gapping hole in the wall last time round that took us to it, or whether the breeze blocks on the floor has recently been knocked through by some scallies. Anyway, it's still pretty derp in there, but made for a nice few shots so thought i'd share.

If anyone else knows of any history of this place, please feel free to post.

Anyway, on with the shots. Sorry it's a little pic heavy. I got a tad carried away 


IMG_5509 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5511 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5512 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5513 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5522 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5525 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5526 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5530 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5531 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5534 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5545 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5554 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5561 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5574 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5577 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5582 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5584 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5589 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5591 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5593 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5595 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5612 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5617 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5619 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5628 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5629 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5635 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5638 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5639 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5650 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


IMG_5651 by Darren Fitzjohn, on Flickr


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 21, 2016)

That's a stunning set - the lighting is cracking, really atmospheric! Need to tick off a brewery and a maltings from my to do list, seems silly not to considering I brew for a living. Really enjoyed your report, thank you!


----------



## Decender (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks m8, really appreciate the comments. The light can be great in there in some parts, and in others extremely dark. Certainly a challenge


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 21, 2016)

That's phenomenal.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 21, 2016)

Great set - really distopian feeling about the place, nicely captured.


----------



## smiler (Sep 21, 2016)

Great use of natural light, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Sep 21, 2016)

I really like your style, it suits the location very well. Thanks for posting!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2016)

You have captured the dereliction spot on with these superb images.


----------



## Decender (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys. Really appreciated.


----------



## imyimyimy (Oct 30, 2016)

Great report and pictures . I'm from Burton too, where abouts is this?

Thanks


----------



## Yankee (Nov 16, 2016)

History of the place... if this is the same Crown Maltings it is well documented in "Noted Breweries of Great Britain & Ireland" page 450. Google books link below. Doing a little genealogy and found I'm related to the Lewis Meakin who owned the place back in the 1800's. That's how I found your photos. Thanks I enjoyed looking at them. Nice work. 

https://books.google.com/books?id=_VRHAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA451&lpg=PA451&dq=noted+breweries+of+great+britain+and+ireland+crown+maltings&source=bl&ots=dde_nzydLu&sig=BxRn0SFP16jjkKfszsiN_w-I50o&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi78-zxsqzQAhWGLyYKHVFqBG0Q6AEIGjAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Decender (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh wow, that's pretty cool. Thanks for the link. I had been looking for some history but struggled a bit. Nice little read that


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 16, 2016)

Fantastic set, moody and gritty! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bones out (Nov 16, 2016)

Bit special that is.


----------

